# Brushed aluminum Laisimo L1



## Mac75 (27/6/16)

Originally pearl white. 
Disassembled. 
Soaked in paint stripper. 
Aluminum polished and brushed. 
Battery cover aluminum primer and rustoleum semi gloss black. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Creative 3


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Epic job bro , well worth the effort

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (27/6/16)

Zucas said:


> Epic job bro , well worth the effort



Thanks bro. In the beginning it seemed quick and easy until i got to a disassembly part that required a soldering iron lol. But you right. Well worth the effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Thanks bro. In the beginning it seemed quick and easy until i got to a disassembly part that required a soldering iron lol. But you right. Well worth the effort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice bud. Alot of work hope you planning on keeping the mod and not be a like me. I did something silmilar on a Reo and sold it after a week 
Was not woth it in the end

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (27/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Very nice bud. Alot of work hope you planning on keeping the mod and not be a like me. I did something silmilar on a Reo and sold it after a week
> Was not woth it in the end



Thanks! Unfortunately i suffer from that same terminal illness lol
So time will tell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (27/6/16)

Looks Amazing Man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

What paint stripper did you use ?


----------



## Mac75 (27/6/16)

Zucas said:


> What paint stripper did you use ?



Cant remember the name right now. Got it from builders. Blue 1lt can. R90. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (27/6/16)

Awesome job dude, looks even better than the original.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

